# Ground Blind Advice



## buckspotter (Nov 15, 2007)

I am in the market for a ground blind for deer hunting down here in North Fl for me and my 7 year old daughter.  I think it will be a nice alternative to sitting in a stand and allow us to go down in the woods a little more.  

Please take a look at the link and let me know of any thoughts.  I have never owned or used a ground blind and wondering if the size will allow for the 2 of us to hunt.  thx.


http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...d=&parentType=index&indexId=cat601106#reviews


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 17, 2007)

At 52x52" it's a little small for two. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=209087

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=209088

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20054&hasJS=true

If you look thru the category there are several larger blinds well with in the price range that I think would be better for you and the young one. The round "Pop-up" style blinds are the fastest to put up, but the are like car sunshades, they can be tricky to fold up if you don't develop the knack. Also my suggestion is to get the ones that DON'T taper at the top. They work ok, but are really only for one person.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 17, 2007)

This would be a good one: 

http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=89914


----------



## rip18 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just got an Ameristep 2-person chair blind (Magnum) version that is in the same price range.  Seems well made & comfortable.  I had my daughter, my big camera, & I in it yesterday with no problem.

Here is the one like I got:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ameristep-2...oryZ7305QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

And here is another option:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Quick-Sit-2-Man...oryZ7305QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Good luck!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Check out the Big Game Eclipse blind....I love mine.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 21, 2007)

rip18 said:


> I just got an Ameristep 2-person chair blind (Magnum) version that is in the same price range.  Seems well made & comfortable.  I had my daughter, my big camera, & I in it yesterday with no problem.
> 
> Here is the one like I got:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ameristep-2...oryZ7305QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Stay away from that Quick-Sit- 2 Man model.  I bought one  and it is a real piece of junk.  There is no way to zip the main opening closed and there are no window coverings or screens.  Stay with the Ameristep, it is a much better blind.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat540014&hasJS=true

I bought this one.  It is very easy to put up, has good windows, 2 people can easily fit in it and it really covers movements and sound and scent.  I've been using it with my 6 YO.  Well made, no complaints.


----------



## Farm (Nov 22, 2007)

*blinds*

I bought the full draw 5 at Cabelas last year and it has been an excellent blind.

FARM


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 23, 2007)

i just ordered the one like rip18's for me and ethan to try out. it should be here in a week and i will give ya a review of it.


----------



## G Duck (Nov 25, 2007)

I have an ameristep doghouse and a double bull matrix. the db to me is much easier to use with my seven year old. with other blinds you are stuck with the window heights. with the matrix, you can make them lower if you need to. Also the odds of the perfect shot ending up in one of the doghouse windows is slim and none. I have more window options with the matrix. Sure it is more money, but when she connects with her first deer, the price will long be forgotton. Just my opinion.


----------



## huntfish (Nov 26, 2007)

G Duck said:


> I have an ameristep doghouse and a double bull matrix. the db to me is much easier to use with my seven year old. with other blinds you are stuck with the window heights. with the matrix, you can make them lower if you need to. Also the odds of the perfect shot ending up in one of the doghouse windows is slim and none. I have more window options with the matrix. Sure it is more money, but when she connects with her first deer, the price will long be forgotton. Just my opinion.



Ditto on the DB matrix.   Easy to put up and the options of window heights really makes it adjustable for different angles.


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Nov 26, 2007)

G Duck said:


> I have an ameristep doghouse and a double bull matrix. the db to me is much easier to use with my seven year old. with other blinds you are stuck with the window heights. with the matrix, you can make them lower if you need to. Also the odds of the perfect shot ending up in one of the doghouse windows is slim and none. I have more window options with the matrix. Sure it is more money, but when she connects with her first deer, the price will long be forgotton. Just my opinion.




You can buy the TSC replacement kit for the Ameristep Doghouse for like $20.  It gives you the entire window of shoot through mesh instead of just a porthole.


----------



## G Duck (Nov 27, 2007)

I did see an add for another brand of blind today that had the wrap around view. I think it was ameristep. Im sure that would work similar to the matrix. I will be the first to admit that putting up these hub type blinds was a pain untill I broke down and watched the db instructional dvd. That made all the difference.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

Putting most blinds up isn't nearly as hard as taken em down.  Now that's frustration at it's finest with some of them.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 7, 2007)

Double Bull Matrix or T5 - get the best up front and you won't have to buy 2 or 3 looking for the best.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Dear Fellow Tallahasseean*

I'd like to give you another option that's not listed here, and far cheaper and easier.  I'm taking my 13 year old daughter next week and plan to put up some camo cloth with some stakes around us.  Make it as large as you want.  If you sit on the ground you will only need it about 2 feet high so it breaks up your outline.  Pull a few dead sticks and some brush up around it and your ready to go.  By sitting with no overhead cover you will be able to see and hear a lot better.  Make a y shaped shooting stick that will hold the barrell above the fabric and your in business.  Walmart on Thomasville Rd. has some material on the back wall next to the coolers.  Good luck!!!

Clyde


----------

